# Can you weld in Pacesetter headers using stock midpipes?



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

i want to keep my cats, and was wondering if i could just get the headers, and have them welded directly up to my stock exhaust or do i have to buy new mid pipes? if i need new mid pipes, are there any with cats that will work with the pacesetters? thanks.

....and yes, i tried the search button a few times before writing this with no success.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

just buy shorties instead of long tubes and they should bolt directly up to your stock exhaust. I believe JBA or edelbrock will work perfect. If you want to go pacesetter long tubes the midpipes are pretty reasonable from marylandspeed.com


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The JBA's do bolt on directly. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

What do you think of the OBX racing shorties? They are pretty ugly but stainless and about half the price of JBA.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

have a muffler shop mod your mids. if you can find a good gearhead group of guys they'll do it fairly inexpensively. i had my SLP LT's collectors modded with 3 bolt flanges as well as the stock modified mids to mate up which makes them easy to take apart.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> have a muffler shop mod your mids. if you can find a good gearhead group of guys they'll do it fairly inexpensively. i had my SLP LT's collectors modded with 3 bolt flanges as well as the stock modified mids to mate up which makes them easy to take apart.



Awesome. Thanks!


----------

